# Diaw exercises 9M option



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AnXYDaIaZ2DGE4icnYZAxly8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcats-diaw

Not exactly shocking. I think I might have made the same decision myself if I were Boris


----------

